# Husky fur question



## HuskyOwner13 (Apr 18, 2012)

I know I messed up. I have a 4 month old Husky Lab mix. Her hair/fur looked a lot like a husky.

Anyway, I thought it would be a great idea to shave her, without looking up if it should be done first. About 20 minutes after, I was told I should NEVER shave a husky and upon research I found out how horrible it is to shave her. I feel horrible right now.

So my question is, since she is only 4 months old, will her adult fur grow in or will she never have proper fur now? 

Thanks.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

It's not really about the fur growing properly or not that you should/shouldn't shave your dog.

Anyway - to your question. With a good, healthy diet and if you want give fish oil pills to help with the coat - she should be okay as long as you don't do it again and brush her out regularly when her fur starts growing back.

Double coated breeds like huskies (though yours is a mix but still) use their coat as insulation in the winter and it helps to prevent them overheating in warm weather. They're so body temperature is built around the fact that they have a double coat so without it they can't properly regulate their body temperature. Shaving can also leave their skin dry, they can develop basically sun burn and are more prone to hot spots.


----------



## HuskyOwner13 (Apr 18, 2012)

Niraya said:


> It's not really about the fur growing properly or not that you should/shouldn't shave your dog.
> 
> Anyway - to your question. With a good, healthy diet and if you want give fish oil pills to help with the coat - she should be okay as long as you don't do it again and brush her out regularly when her fur starts growing back.
> 
> Double coated breeds like huskies (though yours is a mix but still) use their coat as insulation in the winter and it helps to prevent them overheating in warm weather. They're so body temperature is built around the fact that they have a double coat so without it they can't properly regulate their body temperature. Shaving can also leave their skin dry, they can develop basically sun burn and are more prone to hot spots.


Thanks for the reply. I know that I have to be careful with heat spots now. I am researching that at the moment. I feel awful right now. Since she is only 4 months old, will it not be as bad growing back for her? How does the growing of her adult coat work?

Thanks


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Why did you get a 4 month old shaved, anyway? Just out of curiosity not trying to belittle you or anything since you didn't know  just wondering.

I don't honestly know how it will affect her fur as each dog is different. Since she's a mix I don't even really know how her fur is or what it could even be like, really. Like, I know purebred Siberians won't actually get their adult coat until they go through their first coat blow - which has a pretty wide range of time frame for happening. I've known some Siberians to not blow their first coat until they were two years old - I've known others that have blown their first fall/winter or spring/summer (around 8-10 months usually) depending on when they were born.

Since she's so young I don't think it will have too much if any kind of lasting drastic effect on her coat. It's usually the coats that are continuously shaved down that grow back in really weird. Just don't do it again .


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Since both her mixes are double coated. Only time will tell if her coat will grow back. No one can tell you if it will grow back properly. 

Who shaved the dog? Seems weird to me that any one would shave a 4 month old puppy. Unless it was heavily matted, which I doubt yours was.


----------



## HuskyOwner13 (Apr 18, 2012)

My friends and I just thought she would look cute with a lion mane, since she is yellow and brown. It was stupid.

Anyway, I called PetSmart and they said that I should bring her in to get properly shaven, so all the hair and fur is even, then bring her in two more time and it should look fine. 

Hopefully this help. Again, it was stupid I know.

So, if I understand properly, her adult fur should grow in within a year? Meaning she would have gotten rid of the puppy fur she has now? So if I keep it brushed a healthy, it may be fine?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

HuskyOwner13 said:


> My friends and I just thought she would look cute with a lion mane, since she is yellow and brown. It was stupid.
> 
> Anyway, I called PetSmart and they said that I should bring her in to get properly shaven, so all the hair and fur is even, then bring her in two more time and it should look fine.
> 
> ...


She is young, and wont have adult coat so it will be fine. It will grow back, no worries.


----------



## bilalb268 (Apr 27, 2012)

That would be the Husky in him. Both the heavy coat in the winter and the white in his fur. Not to mention the fact that Labs can be some serious shedders.


----------

